# What's an excellent battery to buy for my 2002 Audi TT Quattro Coupe?



## slayerbizkit (Dec 28, 2008)

I recently replaced my alternator but the battery is ufortunately, dead. I was planning on installing a brand new HID lighting system plus some things on the interior and don't want to overload a stock battery. What's a great battery out there that I can make use of?


----------



## slayerbizkit (Dec 28, 2008)

bump


----------



## max13b2 (Jul 24, 2007)

Optima Red Top if using as a daily batt, yellow top if you plan on draining it down to zero and then charging it back up to 100% again (sound system shows, etc)


----------



## jaxtt (Jul 17, 2012)

max13b2 said:


> Optima Red Top if using as a daily batt, yellow top if you plan on draining it down to zero and then charging it back up to 100% again (sound system shows, etc)


I added a red top and it definitely made my car crank faster and start easier.


----------



## jacobm (Aug 5, 2011)

what model red top works/fits for our cars? Optima doesnt list any as compatible if I remember correctly.


----------



## toy4two2 (Feb 6, 2012)

Interstate is the second only to Optima, but I think Optimas are overkill.... psst secret is the Kirkland Batteries at Costco, made by Johnson Controls are the same thing as Interstate :heart:


----------



## max13b2 (Jul 24, 2007)

Yeah, they don't actually have a direct fit replacement any more ever since they discontinued the "orange top", so you have to go by group size. According to Optima, a group 34R red top should fit just fine, although I've never dropped one in under the hood.
In my old Jetta, I had it mounted in the trunk next to the amps for my stereo, so I just fit the largest yellow-top I could find w/ the most CCAs. PS, if you want a yellow-top under the hood, they specify a group D51R or D34R(the R is for reversed terminal like OEM). Let us know what you find as I plan to drop one in as soon as mine bites the dust.


----------



## max13b2 (Jul 24, 2007)

And yes, Walmart, Autozone and Cosco batts are made by Johnson Controls, who also make Sears DieHard batts (very good)!


----------



## jacobm (Aug 5, 2011)

Thought I'd update everyone here. I bought a Optima redtop today size 35. It fits perfect. 720 cca vs 600 from the oem. Paid like $170 something from Advance Auto parts. They have it listed at 205 but if you order online (had mine held at a lcoal store and went and picked it up same day) theres a coupon for 15% off and a $25 gift certificate.


----------



## 20v master (May 7, 2009)

The Redtop in my car is a 75-25, 720 CCA, and was ~$200 at Autozone before coupon. Fits fine in the stock location.


----------

